# radio not working correctly



## nydb (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello. Have a 2017 rogue sl awd. Bought as a demo with 9000 on it. From day one I've had issues with the radio. I use the usb/flash drive for my music. When I first get in the car in the mornings and I crack the car, the music starts instantly. Yet I drive 2 miles and stop for a cold drink, when I get restart it takes up to 45 seconds for it to start playing. I've taken it too two dealers, the first did nothing. The second kept it for a week, when I went to pick it up I was told they had spoken to nissan tech and this was normal. I've had three cars that I used the same method for my music, not one of them had done this. In addition. If the sun catches the screen just right, I can see what appears to be water spots on the inside of the lcd screen. There is no way for me or anyone else to get water inside that closed screen. 
Also, I seem to be having other computer related problems. As of this writing, the latest issue, is the transmission will not shift into second gear until the temp gauge reaches the half way point. I've had it up to 45 mph at 4k rpm and it want shift. Other issues include flash just not working sometimes, have to unplug from car and reinsert too get it to work. Have had the heated steering wheel activate in the middle of summer and several other aggravations. Any one else having anything at all similar?
Too say I am unhappy with the service I have gotten from the people is an understatement. Matter of fact, I got frustrated with the local dealer today, they have now banned me from there facility. No warranty work or anything. Piece of advice, never ever do business with Illini nissan in champaign il. They are the rudest most don't give a shit about you unless you buy your car from me people I've ever dealt with. Going to get this pos fixed somewhere and trade it in. Nissan will not make another penny in interest on me!


----------



## Robs gone Rogue (Dec 19, 2019)

If you leave the stereo ON when you turned off your vehicle, it will automatically try to connect and play whatever source you left it on when you turn the ignition back on again(bluetooth, CD, USB, AUX).
If you turn off your stereo when you turn off your vehicle it wont auto-play when you restart it.
Music not playing immediately could be your music format is incorrect or not supported (mp3, wma, mp4a etc). Make sure youre using a USB 2.0 or later. It is well known that the software, speed, and functionality of the nissan rogue stereo units is pretty dated/crappy. most people upgrade them with an aftermarket stereo because of this. I have experienced what youre talking about but was never bothered by the stereo’s shortcomings as I could tell from the get-go that its not the best one out there. The units sometimes get confused if the music is interrupted by a hands-free call or you go into the settings while music is playing. I will say the bluetooth function works pretty well. Its 2019, what the hell you still using a USB stick for anyway?
As for the irregular shifting, in my experience it can take 10+minutes of drivetime for the CVT fluid to warm up and the transmission will operate smoothly/normally again. This is especially true on these freezing new england mornings. 4,000rpms?! and i freak out over 2,500rpms after a cold start!? In the meantime, definitely avoid revving that high after recently starting a cold vehicle as damage to your motor and transmission can result. maybe let your rogue warm up a bit before hitting the road?

Lastly, im sorry to hear that your Nissan techs arent working with you, you mustve really put on a show.. about those watermarks and auto-play issues...Sorry I gotta be a smartass...?
Be patient with mechanics, especially the ones who work on your vehicle! Theyre good with cars, definitely not computers! Upgrade your music device or your car stereo unit!


----------



## nydb (Dec 14, 2019)

Robs gone Rogue said:


> If you leave the stereo ON when you turned off your vehicle, it will automatically try to connect and play whatever source you left it on when you turn the ignition back on again(bluetooth, CD, USB, AUX).
> If you turn off your stereo when you turn off your vehicle it wont auto-play when you restart it.
> Music not playing immediately could be your music format is incorrect or not supported (mp3, wma, mp4a etc). Make sure youre using a USB 2.0 or later. It is well known that the software, speed, and functionality of the nissan rogue stereo units is pretty dated/crappy. most people upgrade them with an aftermarket stereo because of this. I have experienced what youre talking about but was never bothered by the stereo’s shortcomings as I could tell from the get-go that its not the best one out there. The units sometimes get confused if the music is interrupted by a hands-free call or you go into the settings while music is playing. I will say the bluetooth function works pretty well. Its 2019, what the hell you still using a USB stick for anyway?
> As for the irregular shifting, in my experience it can take 10+minutes of drivetime for the CVT fluid to warm up and the transmission will operate smoothly/normally again. This is especially true on these freezing new england mornings. 4,000rpms?! and i freak out over 2,500rpms after a cold start!? In the meantime, definitely avoid revving that high after recently starting a cold vehicle as damage to your motor and transmission can result. maybe let your rogue warm up a bit before hitting the road?
> ...


Hey Rob, thanks for the reply. I do leave the radio on when I park, all I do is turn the ignition off. If it were a matter of it needing to read the flash, it should do it every time I restart, not just after the initial cranking. That's whats so irritating! As per why I use flash. I have a active bio rhythm that shorts out electric watches, blue tooth and other small electric signals. Trust me, I had much prefer it, as I loathe wires!
As per the transmission, I only did that once to try and get the sob to shift. And it didn't. 
Anyway. Thanks again for the info, I had no idea that radios were a pos in these things. But have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

CVT transmissions don't have a "second gear" nor do they "shift." They have infinite gear ratios achieved by running a steel belt around two pulleys that can vary their effective diameter. They don't operate like a "conventional" automatic transmission and can take some getting used to. Nissan CVT transmissions also have a long history of problems, so you got that, as well.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

nydb said:


> As per why I use flash. I have a active bio rhythm that shorts out electric watches, blue tooth and other small electric signals. Trust me, I had much prefer it, as I loathe wires!


Um, you have some sort of auroa that shorts out electric devices? Have you tried burning some sage or cleaning your shakra with paint thinner?

Okay just joshing you, but seriously, the thing with USB flash drives being used for media is that they are a really slow way to move data (Universial Serial Bus). If the drive is sufficiently large or just cheap and thereby slow, this makes the problem doubly distressing. $3 no-name flash drives from China are slow and unreliableYour Nissan head unit has to index the files on the drive everytime the radio is powered on. You could save yourself some grief by saving the files on your phone and just playing them through bluetooth or an aux cord. Alternatively, you could get a SanDisk high speed drive and it might just work better.

As for your transmission, good god man, don't rev your engine that high when your car is cold, let the thing warm up. Your CVT has no gears, it's a couple of cones with a metal band and precision teeth on it. The cones can only slide back & forth to the correct positions based on precise fluid pressure & viscosity, achieved by having the right Nissan CVT fluid (only) to the correct level and having warmed up a bit. This is not a dragster.


----------

